# fish for 1.5 gallon?



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey i was wondering if anyone knew of any fish i could keep in a 1.5 gallon tank? I really just really wanted to create a mini ecosystem and only have a couple of aquatic plants but then i felt like i should get a fish also. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

cherry red shrimp


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

onefish2fish said:


> cherry red shrimp


 Agreed. Fish? There isn't anything else that should stay in there long-term, not even bettas. Shrimps are about the only thing I can suggest. They will proliferate in no time. I suggest upgrading the tank to a 15g instead.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

omg!! document this, lupin didnt suggest a snail.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

onefish2fish said:


> omg!! document this, lupin didnt suggest a snail.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

As much as I hate it, I admit the snails are poo machines so a gallon won't do wonders at all with the exception of pond snails, Malaysian trumpets and ramshorns but let's face it...I don't suggest tacky pests. :lol: Maybe the red, blue and ivory ramshorns for once...certainly not the _Marisa cornuarietis_ as most places ban their interstate shipments.;-)


----------



## habitual (Dec 15, 2008)

@TS excuse me offtopic, how about in 5 gallon tank? what can i put in these kind of tank? my sister gave me a new tank but it is small! thank you in advance! and sorry @ TS


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

1 pea/dwarf puffer or 1 betta makes a good addition to a 5 gallon.


----------



## habitual (Dec 15, 2008)

what setup should i use in this kind of tank? filter/substrates/plants? thank you, you're very responsive!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

bettas dont like much flow, either sand or gravel and either live or silk plants. plastic plants or sharp edge decorations and rip their fins. dwarf puffers are "cute" but need to be fed live food. 
you could also do live plants and cherry red shrimp, i wouldnt do this with the betta or puffer though, because they would get eaten.


----------



## habitual (Dec 15, 2008)

hmmm puffers is kinda interesting, how about the puffer, what is their setup? do puffers need substrates? and what filter do you recommend? are they like bettas too that wont need airpumps and sponges? Thank you

what fish is in your avatar sir?


----------



## habitual (Dec 15, 2008)

wont he be sad if he's alone in tank? no tankmates for him?


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds like it'll be a great little tank, stick with a cherry shrimp or something.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i have never seen a cherry shrimp before... Ive only seen ghost shrimp and amano shrimp in stores.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

my avatar is a porcupine puffer (_Diodon holacanthus_) which resides in fish only saltwater tanks.

1 dwarf/pea puffer would do just fine in a 5gallon tank by itself. they are territorial so getting others will result in fighting. if it was a larger tank, heavily planted you could get away with it but def. not in a 5gallon. this would be the only fish you could add as the puffer will nip fins. your also going to want to be advised that they required live foods such as blackworms, bloodworms, and pond snails. 

cherry red shrimp are my favorite fresh water shrimp. to get a image of what they look like, its basically a red ghost shrimp but cherries will readily breed in aquariums. they have an awesome contrast when added to a planted tank esp. with black substrate and/or black background. i see them at LFS by me but they are a couple bucks a shrimp. i know i once put a wanted add on craigslist for them and ended up getting 11 shrimp for $8.


----------



## habitual (Dec 15, 2008)

i'll choose cherry shrimps, puffers are mean muchers and very messy.. based from the articles in the forum and based to you sir. do i need filter for cherry shrimps? i already started my planted tank. with 1 anubias and a carpet moss because... i dont know the size of 5 gallon! sorry im newbie! hahaha the lfs told me that it was only 2.5g  glad that i didnt order for the puffers or else they are doomed! hmm will shrimps survive in 2.5gal? if so, how many of them can i keep? i have a very rich substrates. will post pics if necessary. thank you


----------



## habitual (Dec 15, 2008)

there is so many kind of shrimps here in my country. and they sell the unique ones with high price


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

what are the dementions of the tank? length, width, height? 5-10 shrimp would be a good number to start with, cherry reds will multiply. your not going to need a filter, unless you want to use a sponge filter. you dont need to feed much only a flake or two daily if not every other day to prevent losing water quality. your going to have to do water changes weekly of a small amount
have you learned about fishless cycles yet?


----------



## habitual (Dec 15, 2008)

2 ½ gal 12x6x8 in inches yes i know fishless cycles. i have a 2 mature tanks here with me. i got the small driftwood from my matured tank and put it inside the small tank. yesterday i tied a anubias in the driftwood i'll have to wait for 2 weeks to add shrimps to be sure. shrimps that i like is crystal red shrimps, bee shrimps and cherry shrimps grade SS.


----------

